# Getting perfumey detergent smell out of clothes.



## racheloperasinger

Okay, so I hit the jackpot and scored two grocery bags full of very gently-used maternity clothes for $25!







:

But... They reek of perfumey detergent.







Right now, I am in morning sickness, so it's hard for me to even walk by the clothes, let alone wear them, but that's okay because I'm not really showing yet. But even when I'm not sick, I still really hate the smell of these kinds of detergents. Definitely my least favorite part of second hand shopping.

So, I've washed them twice in Biokleen. What now? Help? Am I just going to have to wash them a million times?


----------



## chely7425

I would probably do a cold rinse with some vinegar then wash with your normal detergent and do a bunch of extra rinses? I don't think vinegar is bad for clothes....


----------



## ChetMC

i would wash them a couple of times with no detergent and extra rinses.

When we bought our front loader washing machine they actually told us to wash our stuff with no detergent the first few times. They said that there would be enough detergent residue in the clothes from our old washing machine to clean them. This was true.

When I get hand-me-downs I find that two washes is usually enough to get the smelly detergent out. Fabric softener is harder. Some stuff still smells like fabric softener a year later when I iron it.


----------



## creekprincess

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chely7425* 
I would probably do a cold rinse with some vinegar then wash with your normal detergent and do a bunch of extra rinses? I don't think vinegar is bad for clothes....


I do this for a fabric softener. The clothing should be fine. I have used it the wash with my dipes too. No issues and it def. helps with smells.


----------



## 4evermom

I've gotten horrible smells out by dumping about a cup of baking soda on the clothes at the beginning of a wash. (This was a feather blanket with a nasty funky basement smell that I had already washed several times with no results.)


----------



## chely7425

Quote:


Originally Posted by *creekprincess* 
I do this for a fabric softener. The clothing should be fine. I have used it the wash with my dipes too. No issues and it def. helps with smells.

I do it with my dipes to so I figured it would work for clothes too


----------



## Delicateflower

I had the same problem with some maternity clothes!

I did one load with dawn, and then a couple of rinses with vinegar


----------



## Contrariety

I had all my clothes back from my sister and they reeked of laundry detergent. I washed them a few times... when that didn't work, I think I ended up doing a BS soak on one cycle, then rinsing with vinegar that did alright. Air drying would help (I couldn't because it was February). Though I have to say that some of those clothes *still* smell faintly of laundry perfume. Gross!


----------



## jocelyndale

I've had the most luck with Calgon. Strips that detergent residue stank right out. Then I wash again in my stuff because Calgon is perfumed, too. Ick.

If it's something noxious like Tide or fabric softener, I really do find that Calgon is the best. If the person dried the clothes with extra fabric softener sheets, though, nothing may work.

I've used baking soda, washing soda, vinegar, simple green, sun, rain, wind, borax, dry milk . . . the only things I come back to again and again are dry milk soaks and calgon.


----------



## sunnysandiegan

I would hang them up outside to air out if you have already washed them twice. Sunshine is great for whites, but not for brights or darks (shade is best). Vinegar in the rinse water does wonders!


----------



## SunshineSwirl

I have to vinegar rinse all hand me down clothes (scent sensitivity on me and daughter with skin sensitivity), so I'll fill extra water in the washer, after it is filled to the top with water and clothes are drenched, I throw in about 2 cups white vinegar (instead of detergent), let it agitate a bit, then stop the washer, letting it sit at least 1 hour, but typically longer. Then finish up as usual. If this doesn't work, I'll do it a second time, but rarely is that needed. Then I wash as normal using my detergent (less than normal though) and 1 cup vinegar at rinse cycle. Then dry however you can. Even though some items still have slight scent (thicker fabrics and unnatural fibers), I find they are barable to my daughter and myself and wash normal after that, eventually smell will no longer be there!


----------

